# Bobme's 500gal



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

what should he put in? i voted for a mix pygo tank


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

i had plans on adding 10 piraya's to it.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Or uh, order 50 baby reds and call it done.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

HEY MAKING IT INTO A MARINE TANK AIN'T GAY..THATS BALLIN....STICK SOME RAYS AND SHARKS IN THERE...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

put a supermodel in there


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

The mixed Pygo tank or the Cariba shoal i would say!


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

Piraya


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Innes said:


> put a supermodel in there


 I like Innes idea!!! That and just being gay!!


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

mix. or like 100 reds lol top MAD's collection.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

Pygo mix. Even though a crap load of reds is really sweet. I don't know about bobme's money situation but 10 piraya would be a hefty amount of money, If you got it I'd say go for it. But you'd be lookin at anywhere from 1200-2000 in just fish.

MAD

Sweet azz tank bobme


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

if you put like 100 reds in there. then feeding them would be like a religion......


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

yes, yes it would.









MAD


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

I said a mixed pygo tank.


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

A 500 gallon tank could make you a nice Cichlid Lake habitat setup. :biggrin:


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

mixed Spilo shoal, red version aka Medinai, gold, and purple

or a Maculatus shoal


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

unxchange said:


> A 500 gallon tank could make you a nice Cichlid Lake habitat setup. :biggrin:


 That would be tight that is because I am also a chiclid fan hehehe.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

pcrose said:


> unxchange said:
> 
> 
> > A 500 gallon tank could make you a nice Cichlid Lake habitat setup. :biggrin:
> ...


 Gotta love the cichlids, that would make for an awesome ciclhlid tank :smile:


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

thePACK said:


> HEY MAKING IT INTO A MARINE TANK AIN'T GAY..THATS BALLIN....STICK SOME RAYS AND SHARKS IN THERE...


 if it was a salt tank that would be very exspensive that the proper term here, try some triggers maybe or marine puffers...
it would be a nice P tank too


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

how about 1000 neon tetras







just for a week then add the p's and we could all place bets to see how long it takes to eat them all j/k

i like the 50 small reds idea


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Forget it, BOB. Why dunt you surprise everyone and make it into a reptile tank!!


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

Mixed pygo tank.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

A mixed would be real nice, but I still voted on the gay thing.....just hating. LOL


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

hey hey 2 rhoms of 12 " plus and just stare at the power of them i think i love rhoms too much lol

110 gallon 2rbp 2", 1 rhom 1"
55 gallon 7" rhom


----------



## ezlife (Jan 25, 2003)

i voted "be gay and turn it into marine" just cause i thought it was funny statement.

but seriously though, i think pirayas or a mixture of piraya/carbia, etc. Rhoms are good, but i dont know if you want a 500 gallon with 1 or 2 fish only.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Im going to do some odd sh*t with it.
However this tank will be sold and i will make other one in the on comming days after i sell it.
I will make my next one prb the same size, or maybe bigger. More or less it will be a L shaped tank i think.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

bobme said:


> Im going to do some odd sh*t with it.
> However this tank will be sold and i will make other one in the on comming days after i sell it.
> I will make my next one prb the same size, or maybe bigger. More or less it will be a L shaped tank i think.


 how much are you asking?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Why all of a sudden your deciding to sell it? After you were all pumped up for it.







Let us know how the next will go also!!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

im selling it becuase my parents are asses bottom line. they said i could keep it if i sell it and make other one. 
I just think they dont like me spending money.
Not big deal just pushes my plans back like two weeks.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

That sucks man.. so, how much are you selling it??


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Im not sure, i saw a few 500's sell i am hoping for around 900-1000


----------

